# Google Sketch Up anybody?



## thelightingmancan (Jan 14, 2008)

I was talking to one of our directors, and they mentioned Sketch Up, by Google. I tried it out, and it had 3D design, to scale, and is extremely easy to use. They even put in pre made "Components" that include stage lights and various prop pieces. This is a great program, and you should definatly try it. www.sketchup.google.com


----------



## Footer (Jan 14, 2008)

I have been using it for awhile. Usually I take the 2d DWG that I get from the scenic designer and put it into sketchup to make it 3d, then take that file and load it into WYG to light it. Works very well. I recently did a some scenic work with it, the lighting package in its render capabilities has little to be desired but it works.


----------



## Van (Jan 14, 2008)

And you can upload .skp files onto CB. I've been using it for a couple of years now. I love it. I posted in another thread that our Resident Scenic Designer just added a program called Turbo Sketch Studio to his Sketchup suite. It does muuuuuch more realistic photo-renderings than Sketchup alone. It also allows you set lighting up. It's not a WYSIWYG and it's not designed with stage use in mind but it is nice for a scenic designer who wants to give a better impression of his set at First Read. Given that SketchUp is free, there is no beating it.


----------



## len (Jan 14, 2008)

Naturally, the site was down when I tried it.


----------



## Van (Jan 14, 2008)

Another favorite thing is the 3D Wharehouse that google keeps online. You can upload your drawings or download things that you need. I've posted a couple, downloaded quite a few. There are also committees or maybe they're just groups of folks working together to render whole cities in SketchUp. Personally I think *that* might be the work of the machines. First they get us to draw all of our cities, next they put us in big vats of goo and use us as batteries. < someone should make a movie about that.....>


----------



## Footer (Jan 14, 2008)

Van said:


> Another favorite thing is the 3D Wharehouse that google keeps online. You can upload your drawings or download things that you need. I've posted a couple, downloaded quite a few. There are also committees or maybe they're just groups of folks working together to render whole cities in SketchUp. Personally I think *that* might be the work of the machines. First they get us to draw all of our cities, next they put us in big vats of goo and use us as batteries. < someone should make a movie about that.....>



Go watch the new terminator TV show, it will get you all hyped up....

3D warehouse is pretty great, also because you can also import those blocks into wyg or whatever other software suits your fancy.


----------



## gafftaper (Jan 15, 2008)

Hey is there anyway we can start a collection of theater specific components and store them all together in one place.

I have only made a few things with Sketchup but so far I love it and am eager to learn more. Having all your stock things pre-drawn as components is obviously a huge advantage.


...and yes Footer the new Terminator show is great.


----------



## Footer (Jan 15, 2008)

gafftaper said:


> Hey is there anyway we can start a collection of theater specific components and store them all together in one place.
> I have only made a few things with Sketchup but so far I love it and am eager to learn more. Having all your stock things pre-drawn as components is obviously a huge advantage.
> ...and yes Footer the new Terminator show is great.



There already is in the 3d wearhouse, just tag your stuff correctly. There are even S4 bodies out there.


----------



## bobgaggle (Jan 15, 2008)

I tried the free download of sketch up 2 years ago to try to create a 3-D model of our theatre space. I found it really hard to use, because every shape and structure had to be pulled out from another one. If you create a cube for a square room and wanted an overhanging awning or whatever, you have to pull that awning out of the cube. You can't just create a new object and stick it where you wanted. Maybe the full version is mroe user friendly, but I didn't like it particularly.


----------



## Van (Jan 15, 2008)

bobgaggle said:


> I tried the free download of sketch up 2 years ago to try to create a 3-D model of our theatre space. I found it really hard to use, because every shape and structure had to be pulled out from another one. If you create a cube for a square room and wanted an overhanging awning or whatever, you have to pull that awning out of the cube. You can't just create a new object and stick it where you wanted. Maybe the full version is mroe user friendly, but I didn't like it particularly.


 
Actually it's much easier than that. I find most folks who aren't used to 3d rendering tend to try what you described. I typically use a space in the environment as a "build area" then make my components there, turn them into a group then move them to their placement. There are other ways to do it but I've found that is easiest and fastest. 2 years ago was also right after google bought SketchUp if I remember correctly, there were a few issues with a couple of the versions but there have been many incarnations since then. The only major difference between free and pro versions is number of "entities" allowed and access to certain add ons and help forums. Personally I have never run into an issue that couldn't be solved via the public forums, and have never run into the component limit.


----------



## thelightingmancan (Jan 15, 2008)

I have not really heard about WYG, is it easy, and free. Also, where might I find it?


----------



## derekleffew (Jan 15, 2008)

Follow this link for WYSIWYG™. Not cheap by any means. Also added a glossary item.


----------



## nckek (Jan 16, 2010)

Footer said:


> I have been using it for awhile. Usually I take the 2d DWG that I get from the scenic designer and put it into sketchup to make it 3d, then take that file and load it into WYG to light it. Works very well. I recently did a some scenic work with it, the lighting package in its render capabilities has little to be desired but it works.


What is WYG? I'm exploring sketchup and am looking into where I can go from there.


----------



## gafftaper (Jan 16, 2010)

nckek said:


> What is WYG? I'm exploring sketchup and am looking into where I can go from there.



WYSIWYG and Vectorworks are total solution CAD programs for theater. You can design a set. Design the lights. Turn on the lights and see how they look on the set inside a 3D model of your theater. If you have moving lights you can run them and watch your show without ever building it. Then break it all down and send all the needed paperwork to the electrics and scene shop. It's fantastic! 

There are some major differences between the two programs. If your focus is more scenery with lights then you'll probably want Vectorworks. If your focus is more lights with scenery, then you probably want WYG. 

Students can get a free version of Vectorworks.


----------



## last125eagle (Jan 16, 2010)

I love sketch up. I have used it for a number of sets. I had experience with vector works, a small small bit of autocad, and a bunch with solidworks. 

What can I say I am sort of a cad junky. I think it a great tool. I will have to see if I take it as far as making the lights shine on a virtual set. Now that I heard it is possible though I am starting to feel a hankering to try it.


----------



## philhaney (Jan 19, 2010)

Van said:


> Personally I think *that* might be the work of the machines. First they get us to draw all of our cities, next they put us in big vats of goo and use us as batteries. < someone should make a movie about that.....>



Take the blue pill and go back to sleep. You'll feel better in the morning.....


----------



## Van (Jan 28, 2010)

Ok I thought I was going nuts. The last few days I've been working on redrawing a model of our "Morrison Street Theater". I've been having the worst time. I couldn't figure out what I was doing wrong and why I couldn't import a Ground plan and build up on it like I used to do. Guess what ? 
Google dropped the ability to import a DWG in Version 7 !!!! 
Oh, it's still availible in Sketchup Pro and for a limited time you can d/l a plug in which will allow you to still import DWG's, but I have to say I'm disapointed in this hard sell tatic. I understand they need to sell more copies of Pro, but really, to drop an intregal tool that so many of us have gotten used to over the years? It's like the old adage. " Yeah Man, the first one's always free..."


----------



## masterelectrician2112 (Jan 29, 2010)

Love sketchup, but mostly because it's free. I would like to learn vectorworks however I presently have no access to VW.  Wyg would be crazy awesome too.


----------



## Anvilx (Jan 29, 2010)

masterelectrician2112 said:


> Love sketchup, but mostly because it's free. I would like to learn vectorworks however I presently have no access to VW.  Wyg would be crazy awesome too.



All is not lost, if you are a student or an educator all you have to do is go to the Vectorworks student site and do what they ask of you. Sure it is an educational edition, but it is free. That's how I got my copy of VW.


----------



## masterelectrician2112 (Jan 29, 2010)

Anvilx said:


> All is not lost, if you are a student or an educator all you have to do is go to the Vectorworks student site and do what they ask of you. Sure it is an educational edition, but it is free. That's how I got my copy of VW.


 
However, can you be a high school student and still get the student version?


----------



## shiben (Jan 29, 2010)

As far as I know, yes. Its not incredibly difficult to show your a student.


----------



## Anvilx (Jan 29, 2010)

masterelectrician2112 said:


> However, can you be a high school student and still get the student version?



Yes. Nothing in the licensing stuff says that you have to be in college or anything like that. I am in high school too. All you have to do once you register is send them a photo of either your course schedule or your student id. It's really easy.


----------



## TheLightmaster (Jan 30, 2010)

I use it to draw buildings.


----------



## masterelectrician2112 (Feb 2, 2010)

Cool! I just registered, but I don't know if I should get the DVD or download. What do you think?


----------



## philhaney (Feb 3, 2010)

masterelectrician2112 said:


> Cool! I just registered, but I don't know if I should get the DVD or download. What do you think?



I would go for the DVD. 

I know downloading is faster, but if anything happens to your computer before you back up your hard drive, your copy of VW is gone (unless they have a provision for you to re-download it from them. Some software companies do).


----------



## masterelectrician2112 (Feb 3, 2010)

Sounds good. I'll go for the DVD. Thanks.


----------



## Anvilx (Feb 3, 2010)

You can re-download it. I personally had to download it twice, because the first time my wi-fi connection timed out and I couldn't resume the download. I wouldn't mess with the whole DVD by mail thing.


----------

